# guava wood?



## valmario (Nov 9, 2006)

i just ordered some guava wood online froma hawaii.  i did a search on the forums, not too much feedback, anybody have any experience w/ this?


----------



## ultramag (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey valmario, I've been wondering about this. Did you get it? Did you put it to use yet? If so what did you think? What wood that you have used before was it most comparable too?


----------



## cheech (Dec 16, 2006)

I had some one ask me the other day what can you talk about on a forum regarding meat smoking. I mentioned some of the topics and I was told ok so you have a list of wood but really what new info is there. Well here is a case and point I never thought of Guava wood let alone heard of it before.


----------



## backyardgriller (Jan 2, 2007)

I know guava fruit and juice is pretty tasty...  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## smokermark (Nov 19, 2010)

I ordered some too about a month and a half ago. Excellent wood! I particularly like it smoking chicken and turkey and in combination with other woods.  I've used it with apricot for poultry and pecan and almond cooking pork ribs. You can expect clean, seasoned wood from that suplier. Some of the chunks are pretty big though for me as I use smaller chunks but that's pretty much a non-issue. You're getting good quality wood. To me it just has a clean, smoky flavor with a tinge of tartness and light floral fragrance. It produces quite a bit of smoke on average not as much as an oak.


----------



## bbqmzungu (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I have been wondering about guava.  Now I just need to find a guava tree that needs some pruning.

BBQMzungu


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you Smoker Mark!

I tried it a couple of times in my WSM and the smoke issue was a concern so I stopped using it, guess I'll have to go dig it out again.

Gene


----------

